# hair colour pictures!



## kimmy (Aug 30, 2006)

i need pictures of nice strawberry blonde hair colours (preferrably with blonde highlights) and pictures of dark brown hair with light brown or blonde highlights. my hair's ready for a change, i just don't know what i wanna do with it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my natural hair colour is reddish blonde, so i'm thinking of going back to something like that but i like dark brown too...so could someone post some pictures of both, maybe? TIA!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Though i'm pretty sure these lean more toward the "strawberry" side rather than blonde, I found these two




and 





hth, and sorry if they're too red!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2006)

oooh those are perfect! thank you so much!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Sep 20, 2006)

LOVE those colors... reminds me of my "really want it to be this color" color!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 24, 2006)

those are pretty.. ive been thinking about going strawberry blonde... gaahhh i hate lindsay lohans eyebrows with a passion!!!


----------

